# The Tale of Ratty Bunny



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

begins with Kermit, about 6 months old, kept from a litter of four because at first he only dragged his back legs...hence his name the kids gave him...Our other older cats had baskets with cloth to sleep in. Except Kermit liked our bed best because it became 'sanctuary' from big brother CC during hard play. So I looked for something for him to sleep on.....

And, I found small pieces of cloth or baby blankets that were 'soft' for Kermit to lay on. He seemed to understand 'soft' and 'his' and treated them that way. He sure could burrow in them.

Then, I found a terry cloth bunny rabbit and presented it to him with the usual, 'here Kermit, this is yours'. It was soft inside and about 8" tall with long ears, arms and legs. We were amazed how he took to it and would sometimes even nap with it after mauling it a bit. Well, with all the play it started to get dirty. And Mom's don't like dirt on things, especially when she can wash it.

So she did with soap and water in the bathroom sink and hung it from the shower curtain rod to dry. Only problem was that Kermit didn't understand why someone would hang his bunny way up there. Turns out he sat and sat in the bathroom looking up at ratty bunny. I asked and wife said he even laid down there.....was a couple of hours. When son came home from school and found out he kinda got upset about how Kermit was not going to leave his 'friend'. He convinced mom that this was enough and took it down and gave Ratty Bunny to Kermit who promptly took it in his mouth and went to the bed and layed down with Ratty Bunny.

This story gets told and told and ever after, Ratty Bunny, would go in the wash machine and dryer with towels so Kermit never knew it was getting cleaned. That all happened 10 yrs ago. Ratty bunny and two other similar (but they don't have the same attraction) terry cloth bunnies still are around. We find them here and there. Ratty Bunny has lost an eye and has had his arms reattached but when I find him and give him to Kermit, the 'love' starts all over again.

Why am I surprised? My daughter (34) probably still has the teddy bear I gave her 32 yrs ago.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

that is so incredibly sweet. i keep thinking i need a stuffed animal myself sometimes. it's nice to feel attached to something like that.


----------

